# AHB Articles: AHB T-Shirt ideas



## pokolbinguy (4/5/09)

*This is the discussion topic for article: AHB T-Shirt ideas*

This thread was opened to replace this thread in relation to this.

As design ideas, votes and comments get lost in pages and pages of threads I thought an editable wiki could be an easier way of tracking things. Those interested just edit the wiki with new designs/comments/votes etc and then save.

Please DO NOT delete others comments or ideas.

Cheers, Pok


----------



## pokolbinguy (4/5/09)

From the previous thread:



InCider said:


> Sheep. Must have sheep.





Cocko said:


> I am thinking a kitten jammed in an airlock?
> Maybe not..





pokolbinguy said:


> A smart/quirky slogan could be cool. Something like "AussieHomeBrewers get better head" or something like that... Doesn't necessarily have to be crude but "smart"






Cocko said:


> Gold!
> 
> Agreed, a good word play of some sort.... more so than an image.





pokolbinguy said:


> Maybe the same logo as printed on the Polos on the front (in same place..so the shirts some what match) and then a slogan of some description on the back.


----------



## Mantis (4/5/09)

I mash, therefore, I am

or a still airlock and the slogan, "Someone please save the kittens"


----------



## pdilley (4/5/09)

Slightly OT: How about apron designs? I'd love to see an Aussie take on the classic Oktoberfest Girl BBQ apron which is great for entertainment in mixed company or the Guy version with ripping muscles and six pack. A Tee is great for casual dress or non BBQ events but I think a really nice Apron would be something you would love to take out on special occasions entertaining for friends and family.

Or how about something with kittens? stuffed in fermentation locks maybe?


----------



## pokolbinguy (4/5/09)

Mantis said:


> I mash, therefore, I am
> 
> or a still airlock and the slogan, "Someone please save the kittens"



I like....add it to the wiki.



Brewer Pete said:


> Slightly OT: How about apron designs? I'd love to see an Aussie take on the classic Oktoberfest Girl BBQ apron which is great for entertainment in mixed company or the Guy version with ripping muscles and six pack. A Tee is great for casual dress or non BBQ events but I think a really nice Apron would be something you would love to take out on special occasions entertaining for friends and family.
> 
> Or how about something with kittens? stuffed in fermentation locks maybe?



Aprons are cool....maybe lab coats?...again add your idea to the wiki. Link is in the very 1st post.


----------



## Adamt (4/5/09)

How about no kittens? It's a stupid inside joke that anyone who doesn't read AHB will not understand. 

If it's going to be a funny tee it's best everyone can get a laugh out of it.


----------



## Cocko (4/5/09)

Adamt said:


> How about no kittens? It's a stupid inside joke that anyone who doesn't read AHB will not understand.
> 
> If it's going to be a funny tee it's best everyone can get a laugh out of it.



Inside joke, agreed. Well what then?


----------



## Adamt (4/5/09)

How about something along the lines of:

BEER!
Now with colour, flavour and aroma!


----------



## pdilley (4/5/09)

You can have a funny Tee with a large scene of which one element can be a kitten, need not be the focus, like the animal mascot thats always hanging around on top of some gear or off to the side. You can always have inside jokes in art designs as those not in the know think they are normal background elements. While those in the know will appreciate the design at an additional level to the casual observer.


----------



## pokolbinguy (4/5/09)

Adamt said:


> How about something along the lines of:
> 
> BEER!
> Now with colour, flavour and aroma!



Hahaha awesome.

or "Real beer doesn't come from mexico"


----------



## winkle (4/5/09)

*AHB
Release your inner Ron Jeremy​*
h34r:​


----------



## pokolbinguy (4/5/09)

I just tried to edit the wiki to add some of these ideas and when the edit page comes up it doesnt show it formatted correctly but with all the html text in it...any ideas?


----------



## pdilley (4/5/09)

Just write html :icon_chickcheers: 

A "List Item" starts with <li> and ends with </li>

So write your idea like so: 

<li>This is my idea (Me!)</li> 

and just copy it and then paste it after the last idea you read on the original post but still inside the "Unordered List" <ul> and </ul> tags.


----------



## Cocko (4/5/09)

Got beer?


----------



## pokolbinguy (4/5/09)

Brewer Pete said:


> Just write html :icon_chickcheers:
> 
> A "List Item" starts with <li> and ends with </li>
> 
> ...



Writing in HTML is too damn confusing for me... I think it might have had something to do with the way BrewerPete edited it..but doesnt matter now...I have fixed it I think.


----------



## wakkatoo (4/5/09)

well I added my 2 cents twice and it keeps disappearing...

does someone not like it or am i doing something wrong???


----------



## pdilley (4/5/09)

Nah, more like more than two people editing it. The other guy overwrites it with his additions while just seconds before you put in yours but when he started editing he did not have a copy of your additions so you just got hosed... not very practical way to edit on a multi-user system, but just keep at it or better yet do it tomorrow when everyone is at work


----------



## pokolbinguy (4/5/09)

If you click on "view revisions" on the left it shows that wakkatoo made two edits and then later on myself and cocko made edits. chances are as Brewer pete suggests maybe we were editing at the same time.

I will re-edit it again and fingers crossed it works out...maybe this wasn't such a great idea 

EDIT: Ok I have re-edited the wiki so it shows all the edits that people have done...hopefully it will work from now on. I guess its just a matter of hoping that only one person is trying to edit it at any one time.

Maybe if you have an idea you can PM/email it to me and I will edit it myself???


----------



## Supra-Jim (5/5/09)

How bout a nice black t-shirt with a cartoon AHB logo on the front, then on the back:

I'd rather be brewin!
aussiehomebrewer.com

Perfect for those pesky shopping trip/family engagements SWMBO drags us off too!!

:icon_cheers: SJ


----------



## chappo1970 (5/5/09)

"For F#ck Sake! Shut up and Paddle! Can't you see I'm mashin' in"

"Shhh! Beer Research in Progress..."

"What part of hops isomerization don't you understand?"


----------



## Supra-Jim (5/5/09)

Or how bout?

"Chappo was here"
AHB.com

:lol: SJ


----------



## Katherine (5/5/09)

If a tank top/singlet was the go, I would for sure get two... but no brown, kittens or sheep (sorry bra)! Not that I don't have a sence of humour just wouldnt wear it on a shirt. I think keep it beer related.


----------



## schooey (5/5/09)




----------



## jonocarroll (5/5/09)

Gotta say, this kitten 'joke' is getting quite tired. Had butters said some other animal in its place you would all be laughing about that one, and perhaps 'putting a dog in an airlock.' The bastardisation of this comment has run it's course IMHO.

If you have a kitten on a shirt for this sake, you're going to need to explain to anyone who asks what it means, and then put up with their confused looks when they realise that it isn't actually a joke at all.

That said, I submit a stupid idea.




I may not get a t-shirt, as I already have some very nice polos, but I like the idea of 

"I could be mashing-in right now"
"Just mash it!"
"Can I mash it?"
"My life is a continuous series of brewdays interrupted by work and sleep"

and my favourite;

"Brewing: It's A ^lauter Tun Of Fun!"


----------



## Adamt (5/5/09)

Haha.. "There's no laughter without lauter."


----------



## schooey (5/5/09)

A variation


----------



## Cocko (5/5/09)

schooey said:


> View attachment 26843
> 
> 
> A variation



Thats cool!

Although a single colour print would be a lot cheaper...


----------



## schooey (5/5/09)

Last of the hop ideas.

Cocko; How much more for two colours? I'd rather something with a bit more cool than something cheap


----------



## winkle (5/5/09)

"Brewing Craftily
for Australia"

or simply

"Beer Here!"


----------



## Katherine (5/5/09)

> "Brewing Craftily
> for Australia"



I like that... can we have tank tops ??? or hoodies good for winter brewing...


----------



## Supra-Jim (5/5/09)

Could we have: 

I brew, therefore I drink, therefore I brew......

Wrap that in a circle (i.e. vicious cycle with no beginning and no end) around a cartoon of a pint glass or a hop?

(not good with graphics so no pics to illustrate my idea, hope it makes sense...)

:icon_cheers: SJ


----------



## Supra-Jim (5/5/09)

Stole this from elsewhere on the web:






:icon_cheers: SJ


----------



## petesbrew (5/5/09)

www.Aussiehomebrewer.com.au
My beer is better than your beer.


----------



## Katherine (5/5/09)

No BIAB bag no party...

I know really bad


----------



## Supra-Jim (5/5/09)

petesbrew said:


> www.Aussiehomebrewer.com.au
> My beer is better than your beer.



Is a very good one there Pete, +1 vote for that. Nice and simple and true, my beer is better than yours! h34r: 

:icon_cheers: SJ


----------



## loikar (5/5/09)

*
Home Brewers do it better at:
60 minutes
20 minutes
and Flameout*​


----------



## chappo1970 (5/5/09)

Supra-Jim said:


> Is a very good one there Pete, +1 vote for that. Nice and simple and true, my beer is better than yours! h34r:
> 
> :icon_cheers: SJ



+2 And my beer is better than yours! h34r:


----------



## Supra-Jim (5/5/09)

My yeast infection has cleared
www.aussiehomebrewer.com

:lol: SJ


----------



## therook (5/5/09)

Because we are in a recession why dont we just have plain white Bonds T Shirts with no writing :unsure: 

Rook


----------



## Cocko (5/5/09)

schooey said:


> Cocko; How much more for two colours? I'd rather something with a bit more cool than something cheap



Getting a price sorted will post soon...

Sometimes shading, like in the hop flower can be more than one colour.

I am with you on the something cooler than cheaper!

Back soon.


----------



## Katherine (5/5/09)

therook said:


> Because we are in a recession why dont we just have plain white Bonds T Shirts with no writing :unsure:
> 
> Rook



bonds singlets now were talking... perfect brew wear


----------



## hayden (5/5/09)

they do come in other colours but dont want anything too outrageous  

white bonds with AHB (some random slogan written on it) all written in permenant marker!


----------



## Supra-Jim (5/5/09)

and with every singlet, you get a free pair of double pluggers, the brewers safety shoes of choice!!!!

(note colours may not match)

:icon_cheers: SJ


----------



## hayden (5/5/09)

saftey first.


----------



## eric8 (5/5/09)

considering there are people wanting different types of tops to wear, how about just saying that there will be 
A coloured singlet, t-shirt and hoody?
Cocko your wife may hate you after all this


----------



## hayden (5/5/09)

i think home made proto-types would be a great idea


----------



## Steve (5/5/09)

Katie said:


> bonds singlets now were talking... perfect brew wear



not here in canberra any more Katie - maybe after 12 noon yeah maybe


----------



## hayden (5/5/09)

just put a couple more on?


----------



## Cocko (5/5/09)

schooey said:


> View attachment 26844
> 
> 
> Last of the hop ideas.
> ...



Ok i sent through that idea just to get some ruff pricing and it would be 3 colours in fact, white and 2 greens..

There are price breaks every 100 prints, not the same garment, the same print.. If we got to 200 the price drops a dollar or 2 a garment.

At a ruff quote 3 colour print for at least 100 garments: note pre-donation to AHB and postage - just garment and printing it would look like this:

Singlet: 11.50 - Can't print on a bonds style because they are ribbed and so on, so this a flat singlet with a simlar cut to bonds.
T-Shirt: 10.50 - I know it seems funny cheaper than the singlet but they buy T's cheaper because of quantity breaks..
Hoody: 29.00 - These are available zip or Kanga pocket style.

Express post is what: 7.70 T's and Singies or 10.90 for a hoody...

Still Viable?

Do we need to chat to Dane before we go any further with this?

:icon_cheers:


----------



## eric8 (5/5/09)

Cocko said:


> Singlet: 11.50 - Can't print on a bonds style because they are ribbed and so on, so this a flat singlet with a simlar cut to bonds.
> T-Shirt: 10.50 - I know it seems funny cheaper than the singlet but they buy T's cheaper because of quantity breaks..
> Hoody: 29.00 - These are available zip or Kanga pocket style.
> 
> ...



They seem like pretty good prices to me, a t-shirt these days are around $40-$50 alone. Probably would be best to ask Dane for the go ahead first though.
:icon_cheers:


----------



## eric8 (5/5/09)

Cocko said:


> There are price breaks every 100 prints, not the same garment, the same print.. If we got to 200 the price drops a dollar or 2 a garment.



Also, so does this mean that if you wanted to, you could order say 2 t-shirts in 2 different colours? Just to clarify for all


----------



## pokolbinguy (5/5/09)

Cocko said:


> There are price breaks every 100 prints, not the same garment, the same print..


Cocko,


So you could in theory print on anything (within reason)??? So if we wanted say 100 t-shirts, 20 hoodies and 50 singlets (just for example) the prices would be based on 170 units / prints? And the price of the actual item (t-shirt or hoodie) doesnt actually change?

This could work out well. As we could basically get a list of possible items (e.g t-shirts, singlets, hoodies, caps etc) and get them all done in one hit...instant full range of clothing.

If the quality if good I'm in for sure. I would buy one or two t-shirts and a hoodie...I'm not a huge fan of hoodies but I would wear it if it was AHB related. 

Not sure if you got yourself a polo in the last clothing buy but if you did do you know if the print quality is the same as those...they seemed bloody awesome. I have seen some poor printing that peels off after a while which crap. I'm not saying this will be the case but just putting it out there so we are all on the same page. Also what materials are the articles made from (e.g. 100% cotton etc)?

Also I assume postage is based on how many you can cram into a express post bag?

This is looking like it might just work.

Pok


----------



## Pennywise (5/5/09)

I tried to add one in the wiki but it just ended up on the end of someone elses, I've no idea ho to fix it so can someone please let me know what i've done of just fix it for me :icon_cheers:


----------



## pokolbinguy (5/5/09)

Homebrewer79 said:


> I tried to add one in the wiki but it just ended up on the end of someone elses, I've no idea ho to fix it so can someone please let me know what i've done of just fix it for me :icon_cheers:



Fixed.

Stupid wiki and its confusing editing....I have no idea why it is doing that but I wish it would co-operated more


----------



## Cocko (5/5/09)

eric8 said:


> Also, so does this mean that if you wanted to, you could order say 2 t-shirts in 2 different colours? Just to clarify for all



Pretty much yes... but it would need to be the same colour print and doesn't use the garment colour within the print if that makes sense..

Singlets: White, Navy Black.
T-Shirts: 190 gram - all cotton: Black, Navy, Grey and White. [This is the one quoted]
T-Shirt 210 gram: Black, Navy, Grey, white, Bottle Green, Red and Royal Blue.
Hoodies: Black, Navy and Grey - Also, womens sizing available.




pokolbinguy said:


> Cocko,
> 
> 
> So you could in theory print on anything (within reason)??? So if we wanted say 100 t-shirts, 20 hoodies and 50 singlets (just for example) the prices would be based on 170 units / prints? And the price of the actual item (t-shirt or hoodie) doesnt actually change?
> ...



Ok, we would need to get to 200 to get the next price break... So yeah, you get a break on the printing which reduces the cost of the garment over all - if that makes sense.

Hats aren't really an option because we are talking about the 'same' print so it will too big for a hat.

The quality is good, there is a one better T available but would be slightly more expensive. I work at a distributor and we get all our merch done through her...

I did get a Polo and agree it is a great transfer. What I am talking about here is a print on the garment, as in a 'Band T-Shirt' or similar, a screen print.... Will last alot longer than a transfer but is limited to detail a little.

And postage - yes as you say...

I will contact Dane later and see what comes of it.


----------



## reg (5/5/09)

How about 

"Aussie Home Brewer
Killing brain cells 
One brew at a time"

"Aussie Home Brewer
How Big is your Mash Paddle"


----------



## pokolbinguy (5/5/09)

Cocko said:


> Hats aren't really an option because we are talking about the 'same' print so it will too big for a hat.



Gotcha.


----------



## Cocko (5/5/09)

reg said:


> How about
> 
> "Aussie Home Brewer
> Killing brain cells
> ...




HAHA!

What about: 

Brewers never die they just wear out the mash paddle.

Ok, its bad...


----------



## winkle (5/5/09)

"Trub-adour"

"Caution - Lupin Threshold Shifting"

"NO CHILL! h34r: "

"+1"


----------



## kenlock (5/5/09)

Dubbel, Dubbel Orval and Quadruple
Fire burn, and kettle bubble

Picture Trappist Monks surrounding a kettle (cauldron)

I did have fermenter but didn't want to get into that! 

Edit: Updating the wiki had me stumped. Me tired!


----------



## MCT (5/5/09)

Hoody!


----------



## loikar (5/5/09)

www.aussiehomebrewer.com

If we're not makin' it
We're drinkin' it!

---------------------------------

Stick your poofter, cat piss, lolly water fair up your arse!

www.aussiehomebrewer.com​


----------



## kenlock (5/5/09)

BeerFingers said:


> Stick your poofter, cat piss, lolly water fair up your arse!
> 
> www.aussiehomebrewer.com​



Shakespeare? :lol: :lol:


----------



## winkle (5/5/09)

kenlock said:


> Shakespeare? :lol: :lol:



Bacon


----------



## Steve (5/5/09)

Hoody, T-shirt, hat, glass and bottle opener for me please h34r: 

Regarding designs, I can feel Frankos mind ticking over right now. I do love the one, I think its hobgobling, that says: "Whats the matter lager boy? Afraid of the taste of hops?" Or something along those lines.

Cheers
Steve

P.S. Seriously, Id be up for a t-shirt and hoody with a TAD SMALLER AHB LOGO on my left boob!


----------



## loikar (5/5/09)

Steve said:


> Hoody, T-shirt, hat, glass and bottle opener for me please h34r:



I reckon a G-string for the Mrs with a picture of hops with the quote "Hop on" on top.


----------



## loikar (5/5/09)

winkle said:


> Bacon



Bogan


----------



## Steve (5/5/09)

BeerFingers said:


> I reckon a G-string for the Mrs with a picture of hops with the quote "Hop on" on top.



:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## kenlock (5/5/09)

Steve said:


> Hoody, T-shirt, hat, glass and bottle opener for me please h34r:
> 
> Regarding designs, I can feel Frankos mind ticking over right now. I do love the one, I think its hobgobling, that says: "Whats the matter lager boy? Afraid of the taste of hops?" Or something along those lines.
> 
> ...



Got it!! :icon_cheers:


----------



## chappo1970 (5/5/09)

How long do ya think you would last with this one on ya t-shirt boys?


----------



## Pollux (5/5/09)

Supra-Jim said:


> Could we have:
> 
> I brew, therefore I drink, therefore I brew......
> 
> ...




I like that idea....

AHB logo on the left breast, and then the circle of text on the back with a hop in the centre......

below that we might even be able to fit something like

"Craftbrewing: It's not a hobby, it's an obsession
aussiehomebrewer.com.au"


SWMBO wants a hoodie with "Brew widow" on the back......I reckon we could arrange 100 of those....


----------



## wyatt_girth (5/5/09)

Pollux said:


> I like that idea....
> 
> AHB logo on the left breast, and then the circle of text on the back with a hop in the centre......
> 
> ...




I like it. Maybe just the 'it's an obsession' across the bottom on the back, and the ahb logo somewhere on the front - be it large or small?


----------



## Guest Lurker (5/5/09)

winkle said:


> "
> 
> "Caution - Lupin Threshold Shifting"



Hey guys, please look up the difference between lupin and lupulin before printing hundreds of these.


----------



## pdilley (5/5/09)

Spoof on Uncle Sam "Aussie Home Brewer wants you to join up", then next line "so Hop to it!" just need some hop artwork, AHB logo, and some central design reminiscent of the old bearded fogie


----------



## pokolbinguy (5/5/09)

I have updated the wiki with all of the ideas put forward so far (I think)....if someone can tell me how to get the wiki to be edited easily (without all the html formatting crap) it would be greatly appreciated.

Pok


----------



## Franko (5/5/09)

Steve said:


> Regarding designs, I can feel Frankos mind ticking over right now. I do love the one, I think its hobgobling, that says: "Whats the matter lager boy? Afraid of the taste of hops?" Or something along those lines.
> 
> Cheers
> Steve



You guys come up with it and I'll try to make it

Franko


----------



## winkle (5/5/09)

Guest Lurker said:


> Hey guys, please look up the difference between lupin and lupulin before printing hundreds of these.



Opps, haven't even been drinking. Bloody Monty Python.


----------



## wyatt_girth (5/5/09)




----------



## Cocko (5/5/09)

wyatt_girth said:


> I like it. Maybe just the 'it's an obsession' across the bottom on the back, and the ahb logo somewhere on the front - be it large or small?



Simple - like it!

Is it in the wiki yet?


----------



## samhighley (5/5/09)

I dunno why someone doesn't just head over to CafePress.com.au with a high-res AHB logo, and then everyone could have whatever they wanted (shirt, hat, stein, sticker, coaster etc), whenever they wanted.


----------



## pokolbinguy (5/5/09)

Cocko said:


> Simple - like it!
> 
> Is it in the wiki yet?



Is now.

Wakkatoo - I noticed you were trying to edit the wiki...did you get it to work? I couldn't find what you put in.


----------



## samhighley (5/5/09)

Sammy said:


> I dunno why someone doesn't just head over to CafePress.com.au with a high-res AHB logo, and then everyone could have whatever they wanted (shirt, hat, stein, sticker, coaster etc), whenever they wanted.



Although it is a tad expensive.


----------



## samhighley (5/5/09)

But there are some good potential ideas over there.


----------



## samhighley (5/5/09)

"I got involved in an AHB bulk-buy, and all I got was this crappy shirt"


----------



## Sully (5/5/09)

A pic of a Brew Wench holding her a couple of beer jugs with "I'd tap that" written underneath...


----------



## clean brewer (5/5/09)

> I'd rather be brewin!
> aussiehomebrewer.com





> "Craftbrewing: It's not a hobby, it's an obsession
> aussiehomebrewer.com.au"





> www.Aussiehomebrewer.com.au
> My beer is better than your beer.





> BEER!
> Now with colour, flavour and aroma!



Love all these ideas and a Tshirt, to hot for hoodies up here unless its a sleeveless one..

:icon_cheers: CB


----------



## Cocko (5/5/09)

Sammy said:


> Although it is a tad expensive.



The other good side of doing it this way Sammy is a small percentage will be priced in and donated to AHB!

Support the site AND get some merch!

win win.


----------



## Cocko (5/5/09)

So Pok,

Is the grand plan to get the wiki done and then maybe run a poll to finalise a design?


----------



## pokolbinguy (5/5/09)

Cocko said:


> The other good side of doing it this way Sammy is a small percentage will be priced in and donated to AHB!
> Support the site AND get some merch!
> win win.



Agreed. And from what I read on their website is that it is an American company and the goods are made in the US ... or may even be made in asia.

Lets keep the business in Australia as much as possible. And ofcourse a cut to those who fund AHB is more than fair.




Cocko said:


> So Pok,
> Is the grand plan to get the wiki done and then maybe run a poll to finalise a design?



I would assume that would be the best idea. I am more than happy to help collate the ideas/information and help out with collecting names/addresses/orders etc for those interested and passing onto you for processing/payment/posting.

If we can get some actual visual ideas up would be great. Maybe Franko or someone else with some decent design know-how could whip up a simple idea that we can use as a "template" for the slogans etc. And then we can vote on the slogan, design and colours. From there people can then order t-shirts, hoodies and singlets as they like...however they would all have the same design on them to keep prices low and ordering easy.

Pok


----------



## Cocko (5/5/09)

pokolbinguy said:


> I would assume that would be the best idea. I am more than happy to help collate the ideas/information and help out with collecting names/addresses/orders etc for those interested and passing onto you for processing/payment/posting.
> 
> If we can get some actual visual ideas up would be great. Maybe Franko or someone else with some decent design know-how could whip up a simple idea that we can use as a "template" for the slogans etc. And then we can vote on the slogan, design and colours. From there people can then order t-shirts, hoodies and singlets as they like...however they would all have the same design on them to keep prices low and ordering easy.
> 
> Pok



Awesome mate, all good! :beer: I have few thoughts to keep the ordering/payment etc part pretty simple but lets get there first...

Agreed, a visual starter would be a good thing, schooey's work on page 3 was a good thing just to see it as a shirt... but yeah a template to lay out the 'slogan' in would be cool to run with... Hmm..

Voting on colours is not really needed as the colours listed, prior post, will all be available at the same price! Thats what is cool with this, if we can get a good design that will print well on any colour people can just go "ok, I will have a hoody in grey, a T in black and blue and a singlet for the missus in white and so on!

BTW: I messaged Dane late arvo and am awaiting reply.


----------



## MVZOOM (6/5/09)

"My Brewery: It's not a speed lab, honest!"


----------



## petesbrew (6/5/09)

My other tshirt is a singha/bintang/vb... (insert fave megaswill)

another one was a hophead... basically a stickman figure (like a toilet man symbol) with a hop cone replacing his head. No words needed. I've seen it elsewhere i think.


----------



## Pollux (6/5/09)

I'd seriously be in for 4 or so t-shirts, a hoodie and maybe some singlets as well.....

Funny this came up, I was just looking in my clothes drawers the other day throwing out stuff that has died over time and thinking "I need to go clothes shopping soon"........

Here's my rather hopeless attempt of realising supra-jims idea....Thank god I don't do graphic design as a career....


----------



## Supra-Jim (6/5/09)

HAHA, nice work there Pollux, good to see my explaination made some sense. Would look even better with the graphic of a pint and the outline of a hop cone on the pint glass. 

Regardless though, top work there.

On the clothes shopping front, I was dragged out recently to 'update some of the crap i wear' by SWMBO and was pretty disappointed with what i saw. Too many over-priced t-shirts in colours that make you question your own orientation. After that trip, I decided i needed to fill my wardrobe with more beer/brewery related t-shirts. Step 1 was the 'Got Beer?' shirt from Alcatraz Brewing Co.

:icon_cheers: SJ


----------



## Cocko (6/5/09)

Bodge fest 2009!


View attachment 26855



View attachment 26856


----------



## petesbrew (6/5/09)

Supra-Jim said:


> On the clothes shopping front, I was dragged out recently to 'update some of the crap i wear' by SWMBO and was pretty disappointed with what i saw. Too many over-priced t-shirts in colours that make you question your own orientation. After that trip, I decided i needed to fill my wardrobe with more beer/brewery related t-shirts. Step 1 was the 'Got Beer?' shirt from Alcatraz Brewing Co.
> 
> :icon_cheers: SJ


It sure gets like that. Is the retro-fluoro fad back out of fashion yet? I haven't seen a decent tshirt since it came back in. The 80's have a lot to answer for.


----------



## Supra-Jim (6/5/09)

+1 for the second B+W image (Bodge Fest 2009 rock on!! :super: )

Cheers SJ


----------



## reviled (6/5/09)

Id be keen for a hoodie but will probably just get it screen printed myself as it would be easier... 

Liking some of the ideas with the hop etc...


----------



## schooey (6/5/09)

Could also go with PUMP IT UP!


----------



## Katherine (6/5/09)

Maybe we could get the biggest brew day involved on a tshirt... just a thought


----------



## samhighley (6/5/09)

Katie said:


> Maybe we could get the biggest brew day involved on a tshirt... just a thought



I like this idea. Everyone could be wearing their shirt on the day.

But it would involve some coordination.


----------



## eric8 (6/5/09)

petesbrew said:


> It sure gets like that. Is the retro-fluoro fad back out of fashion yet? I haven't seen a decent tshirt since it came back in. The 80's have a lot to answer for.



I think that it finally has Pete, I went t-shirt shopping near the end of last year, and visited about 8 shops to find 3 that where decent, and that was after looking for about 2 months previously. WTF??


----------



## Cocko (6/5/09)

Sammy said:


> I like this idea. Everyone could be wearing their shirt on the day.
> 
> But it would involve some coordination.



Or you could do it after the day with something like:

"I help brew X thousand litres of beer"


----------



## KingPython (6/5/09)

I'd go for somethign subtle, like a hop cone looking real life heartish where the heart should be.


----------



## Katherine (6/5/09)

King Python said:


> I'd go for somethign subtle, like a hop cone looking real life heartish where the heart should be.



love it


----------



## jonocarroll (6/5/09)

King Python said:


> I'd go for somethign subtle, like a hop cone looking real life heartish where the heart should be.


Bindun... kinda. Could be improved though.


----------



## Cocko (6/5/09)

View attachment 26858


----------



## Cocko (6/5/09)

View attachment 26859


Can you tell I am 'flat out' at work...


----------



## Supra-Jim (6/5/09)

^^^ My heart bleeds......


for tasty beer!!

Nice pic there Cocko!

:icon_cheers: SJ


----------



## Katherine (6/5/09)

Supra-Jim said:


> ^^^ My heart bleeds......
> 
> 
> for tasty beer!!
> ...



like that one to


----------



## KingPython (6/5/09)

Man I really need photoshop. If you could rotate it 'straight' and like have a driping heart that would be awesome but like the sketch in Quantum Brewer's link.


----------



## Cocko (6/5/09)

View attachment 26864


I really should do some work! hehehe :unsure:


----------



## Franko (6/5/09)

"Lets Get Ready to Stumble"


----------



## warrenlw63 (6/5/09)

"My beer may not go down in history but I can go down on your hot sister"

Warren -


----------



## therook (6/5/09)

warrenlw63 said:


> "My beer may not go down in history but I can go down on your hot sister"
> 
> Warren -




Your bloody idiot Wazza :lol: 

I like Katies idea though

Rook


----------



## wakkatoo (6/5/09)

pokolbinguy said:


> Wakkatoo - I noticed you were trying to edit the wiki...did you get it to work? I couldn't find what you put in.



Yeah all sorted - had trouble the other night and it kept disappearing. Added same thing last night and bugger me, my earlier attempt was staring me in the face. So a bit more stuffing around removing my 'double post'!

Some good ideas on there, I'd be interested, but need to wear my other AHB shirt first!


----------



## Pollux (6/5/09)

warrenlw63 said:


> "My beer may not go down in history but I can go down on your hot sister"
> 
> Warren -



I have a T-shirt somewhere that has something similar on it....

"Your sister might be hot, but you mother does that thing with her tongue"


----------



## Cocko (6/5/09)

Now I know I have a sick sense of humor, and note not for any AHB merch but I reckon this is gold!!

View attachment 26872


----------



## pokolbinguy (6/5/09)

Bahaha its funny because its wrong...I like political incorrectness. Did you watch "The Gruen Transfer" tonight Cocko?


----------



## Cocko (6/5/09)

pokolbinguy said:


> Bahaha its funny because its wrong...I like political incorrectness. Did you watch "The Gruen Transfer" tonight Cocko?



No I didn't.. What channel? when?


----------



## Cocko (6/5/09)

Found it online! Watching now!

EDIT: Is Caroline Miller a man :huh: :lol:


----------



## pokolbinguy (7/5/09)

Cocko said:


> No I didn't.. What channel? when?



ABC wednesday nights at 8.30pm .... it is replayed thursday night on ABC2 at 8.30pm. Funny show about advertising headed up by Wil Anderson. It always seems too edited (too much chopped out bits) but is a good laugh. Always some nice crude jokes in there. Check it out. 

Anyway back to the shirts...

EDIT: Didn't realise you have posted that you found it.


----------



## Cocko (7/5/09)

Yep, agreed - some gold amongst it!! :icon_cheers: 
:lol: 

Cheers for the tip!

Political incorrectness... your are preaching to the choir here bud - my sig. is Bill Hicks!


Back to a T design - does anyone remember/know where the post is of the dude who had 'pro' pics taking of his AG day.... if you saw the photos you will know what I am talking about!


----------



## Josh (8/5/09)

Okay so I'm up to date with all the ideas now...

How about "I *hop* BEER" using the real heart/hop cone picture. A play on the I heart NY design.


----------



## Supra-Jim (8/5/09)

Great idea there Josh, i was thinking of exactly the same thing last night!!

:icon_cheers: SJ


----------



## chappo1970 (8/5/09)

What about a something simple along Josh's theme of an a hop flower on the outline of some shoulders with just "head" underneath it? Hop Head?






HEAD​


----------



## Supra-Jim (8/5/09)

Something like this?






Can't claim the artwork, though the google search was my effort!!

:icon_cheers: SJ


----------



## chappo1970 (8/5/09)

Yeah! SJ
That's it! There wouldn't be many hop head amongst now would there?


----------



## Supra-Jim (8/5/09)

Yeah personally I can't stand the stuff!!!  

:icon_cheers: SJ


----------



## Cocko (9/5/09)

Ok, I have had approval by Dane to get this sorted!

Lets finalise a design and - merch a hoy!

Anyway, FYI!


----------



## pokolbinguy (9/5/09)

Seems like this idea is not as popular as the polo shirt buy but I assume that would be due to the short time between buys and lack of designs thrown around.. Maybe we should start a list of those interested within this thread (separate of the ideas in the wiki) to really gauge interest and then we can get a more firm price....no harm. So may aswell start it off as see what response we get. Add your name to the list if you are interested in and which item you would like (e.g T-shirt, singlet, hoody):

1. Pokolbinguy - 2x T-shirt + 1 x Hoody


----------



## Cocko (9/5/09)

pokolbinguy said:


> Seems like this idea is not as popular as the polo shirt buy but I assume that would be due to the short time between buys and lack of designs thrown around.. Maybe we should start a list of those interested within this thread (separate of the ideas in the wiki) to really gauge interest and then we can get a more firm price....no harm. So may aswell start it off as see what response we get. Add your name to the list if you are interested in and which item you would like (e.g T-shirt, singlet, hoody):
> 
> 1. Pokolbinguy - 2x T-shirt + 1 x Hoody



Agreed.

Lets start a brand new thread - What forum 'the pub' or 'bulk buys'? or other?

Ok, we need around 200 garments and its on!

Fick it I will do it!


----------



## pokolbinguy (9/5/09)

Cocko said:


> Lets start a brand new thread - What forum 'the pub' or 'bulk buys'? or other?



Geeze will be a thread marathon.. I hope Dane had plenty of server space 

Anyway lets do what ever needs to be done to get these shirts etc made


----------



## Cocko (9/5/09)

I know... but it will all come around!

Cheers Pok!


----------



## Cocko (10/5/09)

View attachment 26962


----------



## Cocko (10/5/09)

View attachment 26964


----------



## clean brewer (10/5/09)

Cocko said:


> View attachment 26962



Thats very cool, I like it alot....

:icon_cheers: CB


----------



## Pollux (10/5/09)

I still want to push that circular design that SJ suggested a while back, hell, throw the AHB logo in the middle of it and have it on the back then have the bleeding hop heart on the front.


----------



## Ivan Other One (10/5/09)

Cocko said:


> View attachment 26864
> 
> 
> I really should do some work! hehehe :unsure:




I like this pic Cocko, 
Could just be that,
"Home is where the hop is" :icon_cheers:


----------



## Steve (10/5/09)

Cocko said:


> Agreed.
> 
> Lets start a brand new thread - What forum 'the pub' or 'bulk buys'? or other?
> 
> ...




So is there a thread with a list? I will add a t-shirt and hoody to it once the design is agreed on.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## Greg Lawrence (10/5/09)

Steve said:


> So is there a thread with a list? I will add a t-shirt and hoody to it once the design is agreed on.
> Cheers
> Steve



+1


----------



## samhighley (10/5/09)

The thread with the list of interest is [topic="32709"]here[/topic].


----------



## Greg Lawrence (10/5/09)

Just found it. It wasnt too clear in the title


----------



## samhighley (10/5/09)

Given the likelihood of everyone agreeing on a new design is about the same as getting botulinum in a no-chill cube, perhaps we could just have a simple design:

Small AHB logo on the front, large AHB logo on the back.

The AHB logo that was used on the polo shirts looks great.


----------



## Greg Lawrence (10/5/09)

No offence to the AHB logo, but I find it a bit boring (probably why I didnt but a polo - and I dont wear polos).
I am far more interested in some of the designs that have been suggested so far on this thread. 
There have been some crackers so far, but I do agree, its going to be a tough task deciding on a design.


----------



## winkle (10/5/09)

schooey said:


> View attachment 26857
> 
> 
> Could also go with PUMP IT UP!



I like it, maybe* PUMP UP THE VOLUME* .


----------



## MVZOOM (10/5/09)

Whatever it is, I'd prefer to get something with an 'in joke', which only brewers would understand...


----------



## Weizguy (10/5/09)

I suggest a simple glass containing some gutless keggyflade, with the comment underneath of "No thanks, I like beer"

A bit like this...obviously not a final draft





Les


----------



## pokolbinguy (11/5/09)

Keep bringing in the ideas guys.

Please keep adding the ideas to the Wiki - here

And interest in what you might want to order (just to get an indication on numbers) in this thread

Pok


----------



## Cocko (14/5/09)

View attachment 27062



View attachment 27063


----------



## mfeighan (14/5/09)

Sully said:


> A pic of a Brew Wench holding her a couple of beer jugs with "I'd tap that" written underneath...



+1

love the "I'd tap that" slogan could put that to work.. gets ppls attention too

just like one of my uni shirts front e^i*pi=? and the back is my mum thinks im cool


----------



## PHARSYDE (14/5/09)

winkle said:


> *AHB
> Release your inner Ron Jeremy​*h34r:​




HAHA i like it..... what about "Ray Victory"

"All Grain" (front)

"All GOOD" (back)


----------



## Mantis (14/5/09)

Dont worry, be Hoppy


----------



## Supra-Jim (14/5/09)

Again, my artist skills fail me, so hopefully my explaination makes sense, could we go for a modification of the ipod advertisment of the blacked out person and highlighted ipod, replacing the ipod with a pint glass. 

Then instead of ipod it could say ibrew

(with the obligitory www.aussiehomebrewer.com underneath)

example of above mentioned image:






Cheers SJ


----------



## Supra-Jim (14/5/09)

Forgot to mention, the truely talented artists out there, could also replace the Apple logo with a hop cone!! Nice!  

Cheers SJ


----------



## THE DRUNK ARAB (14/5/09)

Supra-Jim said:


> Again, my artist skills fail me, so hopefully my explaination makes sense, could we go for a modification of the ipod advertisment of the blacked out person and highlighted ipod, replacing the ipod with a pint glass.
> 
> Then instead of ipod it could say ibrew
> 
> ...



That guy must be from Yorkshire by the looks of his cap. Can we add a whippet?

C&B
TDA


----------



## Sully (14/5/09)

"I need a beer with FLAVOUR - aussiehomebrewer.com"

simple and explanitory???? 

C&B

Sully


----------



## Katherine (14/5/09)

its being done but I like

SIMPLY

BEAUTIFUL BEER


----------



## Supra-Jim (14/5/09)

Brewed in Bathtubs since 1973

www.aussiehomebrewer.com

Cheers SJ


----------



## chappo1970 (14/5/09)

A picture of me naked with a pint glass covering my private parts with a the tag line underneath
"At least the beers sexy?"

Chappo


----------



## Supra-Jim (14/5/09)

Chappo said:


> A picture of me naked with a *small shot* glass covering my private parts with a the tag line underneath
> "At least the beers sexy?"
> 
> Chappo



Fixed for you Chappo!!! Remember we're trying to promote homebrewing, not scar people for life!!!  

Cheers SJ


----------



## MCT (14/5/09)

Supra-Jim said:


> Again, my artist skills fail me, so hopefully my explaination makes sense, could we go for a modification of the ipod advertisment of the blacked out person and highlighted ipod, replacing the ipod with a pint glass.
> 
> Then instead of ipod it could say ibrew
> 
> ...



I like that idea, I'd wear it.


----------



## Supra-Jim (14/5/09)

Also doesn't need to be a full image of a person. Could just be the coloured background, with a blacked out arm holding a nice smooth sided pint glass. Highlighting the beer!!!

Cheers SJ


----------



## Pollux (14/5/09)

yes, the ibrew idea sounds good also.


----------



## bradsbrew (14/5/09)

Chappo said:


> A picture of me naked with a small shot glass covering my private parts with a the tag line underneath
> "I think my worts infected"
> 
> Chappo



Fixed


----------



## brettprevans (14/5/09)

my husband's a homebrewer 
heart/hopcone pic
this is my anniversary present

the above on a hoodie would be funny.

choco's design rocks


----------



## chappo1970 (14/5/09)

Supra-Jim said:


> Fixed for you Chappo!!! Remember we're trying to promote homebrewing, not scar people for life!!!
> 
> Cheers SJ



Oi! I look really buff if you squint your eyes and stand 150m away...


----------



## Supra-Jim (14/5/09)

Chappo said:


> Oi! I look really buff if you squint your eyes and stand 150m away...



Yeah, we all do mate!! Especially if you squint real hard!  

Cheers SJ


----------



## Snow (14/5/09)

Supra-Jim said:


> Again, my artist skills fail me, so hopefully my explaination makes sense, could we go for a modification of the ipod advertisment of the blacked out person and highlighted ipod, replacing the ipod with a pint glass.
> 
> Then instead of ipod it could say ibrew
> 
> ...



Ok that's the best idea so far. I vote for the iBrew T-shirt!

Cheers - Snow


----------



## brettprevans (14/5/09)

if your going with the iphone rip off, as least chnage the bloke into a hop cone and have ibrew.


----------



## Supra-Jim (14/5/09)

citymorgue2 said:


> if your going with the iphone rip off, as least chnage the bloke into a hop cone and have ibrew.



CM2, in a subsequent post, my idea developed a bit. The Apple logo could be replaced with a hop cone, and rather than having a picture of a full person, it could just be a pint glass, being held by a blacked out hand/arm, with a solid colour background (my vote is green!)

Cheers SJ


----------



## brettprevans (14/5/09)

ah i c. cool


----------



## PHARSYDE (14/5/09)

Chappo said:


> A picture of me naked with a pint glass covering my private parts with a the tag line underneath
> "At least the beers sexy?"
> 
> Chappo




HAHAHA thats the go Chappo, orders just rose 35%


----------



## atkinsonr (14/5/09)

Pased on Pollox:

"Craft beer: It's not a hobby, it's a revolution"


----------



## PHARSYDE (14/5/09)

"STIMULUS = BEER"


----------



## Cocko (14/5/09)

Dodgy, I know... but just to see it.


View attachment 27072


----------



## Katherine (14/5/09)

I like the I BREW but can the person have boobs?


----------



## chappo1970 (14/5/09)

Damn it Katie I try to be good and then you do this! :blink: 



Katie said:


> I like the I BREW but can he have boobs?



Yeah like all the *real* home brewers have! Man Boobs that is not those sissy girly ones. h34r:


----------



## Supra-Jim (14/5/09)

Nice work there Cocko






Here is my dodgy MSpaint effort.

Cheers SJ


----------



## petesbrew (14/5/09)

Chappo said:


> Damn it Katie I try to be good and then you do this! :blink:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah like all the *real* home brewers have! Man Boobs that is not those sissy girly ones. h34r:



:lol: 

We also need a bite out of the hop.


----------



## reviled (14/5/09)

Bahahaha


----------



## Sully (14/5/09)

Credit for the idea of iBrew, but there is www.ibrew.com.au which is Betta Brew Homebrewing down the GC. It could be read as advertising for them.... 

Just my 2c FWIW


----------



## Katherine (14/5/09)

What about 

Real Women Brew?


----------



## Supra-Jim (14/5/09)

Sully said:


> Credit for the idea of iBrew, but there is www.ibrew.com.au which is Betta Brew Homebrewing down the GC. It could be read as advertising for them....
> 
> Just my 2c FWIW



Aw crap there is too!!! Dammit, I was enjoying that idea! Might have to work the concept a little and see if we can steer is away from the Betta Brew direction.

CHeers SJ


----------



## chappo1970 (14/5/09)

Phew! 

Sorry guys but I truly hate the "i" thing! It has been done to death and then some. For example iSelect, iCell, iMode and on and on.

Sorry SJ it's nothing personal at all mate it's just you didn't like my nude idea and I had the photo's already done in glossy 6 x 8's. Thank god I didn't get the back, crack and sack wax then I would have been not so happy camper :unsure: . Oh well I guess they will make great Christmas cards. 

Cheers

Chappo


----------



## Steve (14/5/09)

THE DRUNK ARAB said:


> That guy must be from Yorkshire by the looks of his cap. Can we add a whippet?
> 
> C&B
> TDA



...and a shovel


----------



## Supra-Jim (14/5/09)

Katie said:


> What about
> 
> Real Women Brew?



Taking that theme a step further Katie:

"The only pumps in my brew shed have a 6inch heel"  


Cheers SJ


----------



## reviled (14/5/09)

Supra-Jim said:


> Taking that theme a step further Katie:
> 
> "The only pumps in my brew shed have a 6inch heel"
> 
> ...




:lol: bahaha, or "who says you cant brew in heels"


----------



## Sully (14/5/09)

reviled said:


> :lol: bahaha, or "who says you cant brew in heels"



Yeah, Chappo does it all the time.... :blink:


----------



## Supra-Jim (14/5/09)

Chappo said:


> Phew!
> 
> Sorry guys but I truly hate the "i" thing! It has been done to death and then some. For example iSelect, iCell, iMode and on and on.
> 
> ...



Think i have to go sulk now!!! Better send me one of those photos to help me get over the pain (theory being if i see something more painful, i should be able to forget the not so painful barbs of your rejection of my suggestion!) :blink: 

Cheers SJ


----------



## brendo (14/5/09)

Chappo said:


> Phew!
> 
> Sorry guys but I truly hate the "i" thing! It has been done to death and then some. For example iSelect, iCell, iMode and on and on.
> 
> ...



iChappo no good then... hmmmmmmmmm..... h34r:


----------



## chappo1970 (14/5/09)

Supra-Jim said:


> Think i have to go sulk now!!! Better send me one of those photos to help me get over the pain (theory being if i see something more painful, i should be able to forget the not so painful barbs of your rejection of my suggestion!) :blink:
> 
> Cheers SJ



Sorry SJ it's... it's... well... it's over between you and I! Rejection is hard to get over you know?  

Cheers

Chappo


----------



## Supra-Jim (14/5/09)

brendo said:


> iChappo no good then... hmmmmmmmmm..... h34r:



BWAHAHAHAHA... just choked on my coffee!!!!

Cheers SJ


----------



## Adamt (14/5/09)

There's only ever been one good "i"Ripoff:


----------



## chappo1970 (14/5/09)

Adamt said:


> There's only ever been one good "i"Ripoff:



ROFL! Classic!


----------



## jonocarroll (14/5/09)

You don't really seem to be getting any closer to a consensus for a shirt design. It is however a nice thread for funny beer related pictures. In that vein, I add this; I call it LOLBrew.


----------



## peas_and_corn (14/5/09)

QuantumBrewer said:


> You don't really seem to be getting any closer to a consensus for a shirt design. It is however a nice thread for funny beer related pictures. In that vein, I add this; I call it LOLBrew.



I would suggest that a cutoff date be announced, and then have a series of polls to whittle down the designs until one is decided upon.


----------



## Mantis (14/5/09)

Chappo said:


> Phew!
> 
> Sorry guys but I truly hate the "i" thing! It has been done to death and then some. For example iSelect, iCell, iMode and on and on.
> 
> ...



ROFLMAO

Chappo , you idiot


----------



## Cocko (14/5/09)

peas_and_corn said:


> I would suggest that a cutoff date be announced, and then have a series of polls to whittle down the designs until one is decided upon.




Good call, end of the month - 31st of May for design suggestions.

Done.


----------



## Greg Lawrence (14/5/09)

:icon_offtopic: Not really suitable, but a great T-shirt all the same.
Im sure someone could come up with something witty to add to this design, but not too sure how many would sell.




Gregor


----------



## bradsbrew (14/5/09)

:lol: Now thats a funny shirt Gregor :lol:


----------



## Greg Lawrence (14/5/09)

bradsbrew said:


> :lol: Now thats a funny shirt Gregor :lol:




I thought so, but there is bound to be someone here who will find it offencive


----------



## wyatt_girth (18/5/09)

Had this one in my head this arv. I am pretty crap at using the photo editing program but you get a rough idea where I am coming from.

It's a bottle with a AHB logo on the label. The words 'it's an obsession' feature on the label around the logo. On the back is simply the ahb website


----------



## pokolbinguy (21/5/09)

Keep the ideas coming folks.


----------



## loikar (21/5/09)

Chappo said:


> A picture of me naked with a pint glass covering my private parts with a the tag line underneath
> "At least the beers sexy?"
> 
> Chappo



You Bastard!!

I just sprayed my keyboard with beer!!......through my nose!!


----------



## eric8 (21/5/09)

Has Franko come up with anything for this yet?


----------



## Cocko (21/5/09)

eric8 said:


> Has Franko come up with anything for this yet?



I reckon, and Franko has said prior in this thread, we get and idea or, as it may seem, 50,000 finalised and he will work the actual artwork!... more so than the idea!

More.


----------



## Cocko (21/5/09)

Graphic suggestions thus far: All text suggestions should be added to Wiki.

And if you are new to the thread there will be Hoodys, T-Shirts and Singlets - All in a few colours each... Rah rah rah..

Ok, these are IDEAS only and hopefully Franko will do the final product for us... plus any written ideas that prove popular...


View attachment 27342

View attachment 27343

View attachment 27344

View attachment 27345

View attachment 27346

View attachment 27348

View attachment 27349

View attachment 27350

View attachment 27351

View attachment 27352

View attachment 27353

View attachment 27354

View attachment 27355

View attachment 27356


----------



## Goofinder (21/5/09)

Here's something I came up with this evening. Apologies to yardy for ripping off your awesome looking beer.


----------



## Cocko (21/5/09)

Nice work Goofinder!!

Also, if this finalises it will be a print on the garment not a transfer as per AHB polo...

So a print is like a 'Band' T-shirt or similar... So detail may suffer a little with multiple colours....

That said - how long has your favourite band T lasted you... years!

:icon_cheers:


----------



## Goofinder (21/5/09)

Yeah... not expecting photo quality on there it's just somewhere I knew I'd seen a good looking beer recently. 

And my band t-shirts are being forced to last me a lot longer than they should these days since I'm getting old and not buying enough new ones to replace them!


----------



## Cocko (21/5/09)

Goofinder said:


> And my band t-shirts are being forced to last me a lot longer than they should these days since I'm getting old and not buying enough new ones to replace them!



Not directed at you GF just saying..... PLEASE put more graphic ideas up! :icon_chickcheers: 

You are not old just a little better than the young  

:beerbang:


----------



## peas_and_corn (21/5/09)

Cocko said:


> Nice work Goofinder!!
> 
> Also, if this finalises it will be a print on the garment not a transfer as per AHB polo...
> 
> ...



They were printed


----------



## loikar (21/5/09)

Goofinder said:


> Here's something I came up with this evening. Apologies to yardy for ripping off your awesome looking beer.
> View attachment 27359



Definitely love the back!


----------



## Cocko (21/5/09)

peas_and_corn said:


> They were printed



Please don't get me wrong P&C, the AHB polo quality is second to none! Thanks again - I love mine... AND I was bold enough to post my pic!  

All I am saying is there is 2 ways to get a 'print' on to a garment:

1. A Transfer = It's a printed image on a piece of vinyl, hence a multiple colour and detail viability, and then that is attached to the garment, as similar to an iron on..

2. A Print = The ink is used to change the colour of the actual garment tread not laid over the top... if that makes sense.

Its a 'screen print'

I guess a good analogy would be a fake tattoo vs a real embedded tattoo.. well maybe! :unsure: 

Again, not questioning the Polo print just saying this is what, and if, this lot will be! :icon_cheers:


----------



## Sully (21/5/09)

Had a bit of inspiration.... A bit rough though


----------



## Cocko (21/5/09)

Sully said:


> Had a bit of inspiration.... A bit rough though



LOVE IT!!

:beerbang:

Do more do more... :super:


----------



## Maple (22/5/09)

Sully said:


> Had a bit of inspiration.... A bit rough though


Love your work sully! simple really! brilliant.


----------



## reviled (22/5/09)

Maple said:


> Love your work sully! simple really! brilliant.



+1 Tops idea mate! :icon_cheers:


----------



## chappo1970 (22/5/09)

Sully said:


> Had a bit of inspiration.... A bit rough though




You rock Sully!!! :super: 

That's the best one so far! I would buy that.

Chappo


----------



## Pennywise (22/5/09)

++++1 for GF's "Drink Better Beer", and Sully's "Simple Really". Faaarkin' awesome.


----------



## Sully (22/5/09)

I haven't got time this morning to do this one up, but another thought was the same image but with:​*If I had to explain*
(IMAGE HERE)
*You wouldn't*
*Understand*
www.aussiehomebrewer.com​If you can get my drift.... Credit to Cleanbrewer for the wording.​Cheers, Sully
​


----------



## clean brewer (22/5/09)

Sully said:


> I haven't got time this morning to do this one up, but another thought was the same image but with:​*If I had to explain*
> (IMAGE HERE)
> *You wouldn't*
> *Understand*
> ...



What a top idea Sully... :beerbang: Plus you picture design, put the two together, just brilliant..

Must be those Toowoomba minds..


----------



## Supra-Jim (22/5/09)

Another idea

*If it can't be mashed, sparged or fermented, I'm not interested!**







www.aussiehomebrewer.com*​

Cheers SJ


----------



## Screwtop (22/5/09)

My 2c worth with thanks for Schooey's previous efforts to work on


----------



## Supra-Jim (22/5/09)

Nice work there Screwy, the only quibble i have with this type of design (i.e. a dig at mega swill via the flavour & aroma path) is that comes of a little pretentious. Remember those who drink megaswill enjoy the flavour and aroma etc and are blissfully unaware. They also think homebrew has a funny/different taste, and hence don't like it.

Just my 2 cents. I recon a simple design, celebrating/revelling in the fact that we brew and we love it (never hurts if the message is funny too!), rather than digging at others.

Cheers SJ


----------



## KingPython (22/5/09)

Guys I will download GIMP and post my idea over the weekend ( this is so I now actually have to do it).


----------



## Screwtop (22/5/09)

Supra-Jim said:


> Nice work there Screwy, the only quibble i have with this type of design (i.e. a dig at mega swill via the flavour & aroma path) is that comes of a little pretentious. Remember those who drink megaswill enjoy the flavour and aroma etc and are blissfully unaware. They also think homebrew has a funny/different taste, and hence don't like it.
> 
> Just my 2 cents. I recon a simple design, celebrating/revelling in the fact that we brew and we love it (never hurts if the message is funny too!), rather than digging at others.
> 
> Cheers SJ




All welcome to their opinions this is a forum after all. What the message says is just as valid to us, we drink our beers and appreciate the colour, flavour and aroma.


Ya gotta MAKE people think

At a pub a couple of weeks ago, some young guys came to the bar beside me and and asked for some Pure Blond stubs, I asked them "do you guys really like that Girlie Beer", "ahh it's alright" they said. You can bet these guys will remember that statement and possibly try a craft beer sometime soon.

Suggestions are being given to us all the time from friends and family, colleagues, acquaintances, television commercials, billboard advertisements and so on. When a person is in a focused, suggestible state suggestions are taken on board easily. 

The big account add men would hate such a statement getting around, all fair I say in return for the stuff they feed us.

Screwy


----------



## Pollux (22/5/09)

Not a fan of the megaswill snobbery, much prefer something that reflects the obsession that craft brewing becomes.


----------



## chappo1970 (22/5/09)

I'm with Screwy give 'em heaps! 

FFS have we all gone politically correct now? 99.9% of megaswillers wouldn't get it anyway. Christ anything over 20IBU's and they would be choking on the ground screaming bloody murder! Sooks!

I reckon poking a little fun at megaswillers is more than acceptable... Scheesh! We ain't no la dee da wine society are we? I say crush the hopes and dreams of them being real men!!!






Chappo


----------



## KingPython (22/5/09)

I just want a slightly nerdy shirt that I can wear in public.


----------



## reviled (22/5/09)

Chappo said:


> I'm with Screwy give 'em heaps!
> 
> FFS have we all gone politically correct now? 99.9% of megaswillers wouldn't get it anyway. Christ anything over 20IBU's and they would be choking on the ground screaming bloody murder! Sooks!
> 
> ...



+1 :lol:


----------



## Pennywise (22/5/09)

Well said Chappo :beerbang:


----------



## Supra-Jim (22/5/09)

Well, in that vane:

*A hard earned thirst needs a big cold beer, and the best cold beer is.....

brewed at home?*

Cheers SJ

edit: spelling!


----------



## reg (22/5/09)

Supra-Jim said:


> Well, in that vane:
> 
> *A hard earned thirst needs a big cold beer, and the best cold beer is.....
> 
> ...


I really like this one.
Throw in the AHB logo and lets get it moving
! instead of ?


----------



## brettprevans (22/5/09)

so basically this thread has created an entire fashion trend with more shirts, logos, pants etc than could fit into a store. I recon all of these would sell like an octoberfest beer in germany during ....well octoberfest.

i love the latest ideas and would buy a couple of shirts based on the current designs.


----------



## Supra-Jim (22/5/09)

Just a quick visualisation of the idea


*A hard earned thirst needs a big cold beer, and the best cold beer is.....






brewed at home!*​


Cheers SJ


----------



## Screwtop (22/5/09)

Supra-Jim said:


> Well, in that vane:
> 
> *A hard earned thirst needs a big cold beer, and the best cold beer is.....
> 
> ...




Great :lol: :lol:


----------



## Screwtop (22/5/09)

Or this


----------



## chappo1970 (22/5/09)

LOVE IT SCREWY!!!

That's gotta to be the one!

Chappo


----------



## TidalPete (22/5/09)

Maybe someone with more imagination than myself can put new wording\change colours around on these pics although I like the back of the shirt the way it is?
" MAKE *REAL *BEER -- HOP TO IT" on the front? 
"TAKE A FLYING LEAP TO AHB" on the back
Or something along those lines?

TP


----------



## Fents (22/5/09)

my thoughts...

Homebrew or STFU!

Homebrew or GTFO!

or..

NIL BY MOUTH - then have a pic of an IV drip with hops in it

or i like screwys FFS gimme a homebrew


----------



## brettprevans (22/5/09)

for the "best cold beer..." wouldnt the logo be better of being sully's pic from page 11?


----------



## samhighley (22/5/09)

Sully said:


> Had a bit of inspiration.... A bit rough though



Love the idea. Here's my interpretation:


----------



## Pennywise (22/5/09)

HTFU, Get one in ya

(Some sort of pic)

HOMEBREW


----------



## jonocarroll (22/5/09)

Cocko said:


> Simple - like it!





Cocko said:


> LOVE IT!!
> 
> :beerbang:





Chappo said:


> You rock Sully!!! :super:
> 
> That's the best one so far! I would buy that.





Chappo said:


> LOVE IT SCREWY!!!
> 
> That's gotta to be the one!


Dare I say that you're going to have a pretty hard time picking designs given: 1) the large number of designs, 2) the smaller number of poll options on the forum, 3) the overwhelming interest in most of the designs, 4) the large number of people who will be upset in the case of a majority vote. I don't want to spoil your moment, but at this stage the 'idea' seems to be a long thread with funny shirt pictures, rather than some sort of vetting process with a goal.

At some stage, someone (likely the person stuck with the job of orders) is going to have to make some decisions. Otherwise you're about to find out why the Prime Minister doesn't receive phone calls from every Joe Bloggs about how to run the nation.


----------



## Cocko (22/5/09)

QuantumBrewer said:


> Dare I say that you're going to have a pretty hard time picking designs given: 1) the large number of designs, 2) the smaller number of poll options on the forum, 3) the overwhelming interest in most of the designs, 4) the large number of people who will be upset in the case of a majority vote. I don't want to spoil your moment, but at this stage the 'idea' seems to be a long thread with funny shirt pictures, rather than some sort of vetting process with a goal.
> 
> At some stage, someone (likely the person stuck with the job of orders) is going to have to make some decisions. Otherwise you're about to find out why the Prime Minister doesn't receive phone calls from every Joe Bloggs about how to run the nation.



Agreed, all points.

Ideas will close at the end of the month. Then we will whittle down and poll. I will be organising the printing dispatch etc.... so yes, the to be polled designs will be ultimately decided by me...

That said, if the final design is not liked by all - don't order any!

:icon_cheers:


----------



## Supra-Jim (22/5/09)

Cocko said:


> That said, if the final design is not liked by all - don't order any!



Good stuff, in these cases democracy only works up to a certain point, then someone with an iron fist needs to step in, take control, tell the people what they're getting and tell em to like it!!!!

Cheers Comrade SJ


----------



## Sully (22/5/09)

Another idea with my picture (not being biased)

It's MY Beer...​(IMAGE)​... MY way​www.aussiehomebrewer.com​
I myself, and as funny as they are, would prefer to keep away from sticking it to megaswillers. Besides we don't want to upset Chappo and his love of XXXX Gold now do we h34r:​Cheers​Sully​


----------



## Supra-Jim (22/5/09)

+1 there Sully, thats a good idea.

Can we refer to this suggestion as the Sinatra design??

Cheers SJ


----------



## chappo1970 (22/5/09)

Sully said:


> ...we don't want to upset Chappo and his love of XXXX Gold now do we h34r:​Cheers​Sully​



So Sully me old mate wanna tell everybody what beer you handed me last night when I came around to yours????
Any guesses guys??? Come on SJ they are your staple diet?















YEP RED BOTTLES OF DEATH FFS!!! A whole carton of the feckers where in there. Lined up like little red army men. I was shocked and horrified folks.

Cheers

Chappo

(tehehehe!)


----------



## Sully (22/5/09)

Supra-Jim said:


> +1 there Sully, thats a good idea.
> 
> Can we refer to this suggestion as the Sinatra design??
> 
> Cheers SJ





"And I brewed it MYYYYY WAAAAAYYYYYYY"


:super:


----------



## Sully (22/5/09)

Chappo said:


> So Sully me old mate wanna tell everybody what beer you handed me last night when I came around to yours????
> Any guesses guys??? Come on SJ they are your staple diet?
> 
> 
> ...


Well I already have been outed as a Toowoomba-ite, so that won't do my reputation (what little I have) any harm.... h34r:


----------



## Supra-Jim (22/5/09)

Chappo said:


> Come on SJ they are your staple diet?



HEY!!! Don't drag me down with you!!!

( h34r: You promised not to tell anyone!!!)

Cheers SJ


----------



## Pollux (22/5/09)

QB makes a valid point. The odds of all of us agreeing on a T-shirt would be pretty long.


The main issue might be the number of people who pull out due to not liking the design could have such an effect on the numbers that it no longer becomes viable....


----------



## Supra-Jim (22/5/09)

Good point Pollux,

Hence i think the slogan and the design should be a simple as we can make it. I'm sure once we (by that I mean Cocko) get organised, Franko will be able to knock up a pretty spiffy design.

The simpler it is, I think, the wider the appeal will be.

Cheers SJ


----------



## Sully (22/5/09)

Supra-Jim said:


> Good point Pollux,
> 
> Hence i think the slogan and the design should be a simple as we can make it. I'm sure once we (by that I mean Cocko) get organised, Franko will be able to knock up a pretty spiffy design.
> 
> ...


My sentiments exactly...


----------



## chappo1970 (22/5/09)

Sully said:


> Well I already have been outed as a Toowoomba-ite, so that won't do my reputation (what little I have) any harm.... h34r:



<_< You started it! Besides your not reputable that's why I enjoy drinking a beer with ya! Well that a teasing you about your 6th finger! h34r: 

Chappo


----------



## Fents (22/5/09)

Sammy said:


> Love the idea. Here's my interpretation:
> 
> View attachment 27368



really like this.


----------



## Fents (22/5/09)

Sully said:


> Another idea with my picture (not being biased)
> 
> It's MY Beer...​(IMAGE)​... MY way​www.aussiehomebrewer.com​
> I myself, and as funny as they are, would prefer to keep away from sticking it to megaswillers. Besides we don't want to upset Chappo and his love of XXXX Gold now do we h34r:​Cheers​Sully​



like this as well.


----------



## TidalPete (22/5/09)

Fents said:


> really like this.



I like this too or something along similar lines.
Not interested in anything involving the "F" word or anything crude.
Cool is good!

TP


----------



## Steve (22/5/09)

Fents said:


> really like this.




Me too. Nice one Sammy - though the hops would have to be tweaked a little so they dont look like grapes.
Cheers
Steve

P.S. You'd have to include a water droplet in the circle too.


----------



## Supra-Jim (23/5/09)

Another thought, we could modify the image below and add the following text:

Home Brew

All the cool kids are doing it!








Or plenty of other variations:

Real beer, real flavour

Real Beer, Brewed my way!

etc etc

Cheers SJ


----------



## winkle (23/5/09)

*AHB

It beats smoking crack*​

(apologies to ratebeer)


----------



## samhighley (23/5/09)

Personally i'd prefer slogans that:

don't mention homebrew (I brew beer, and homebrew has such negative connotations)
don't slag off commercial beer (Everyone hates beer snobs)
aren't derogatory or sexist (Let's try and get a design that the majority would be proud to wear)


----------



## Josh (23/5/09)

My idea graphically...


----------



## Supra-Jim (23/5/09)

Nice work there Josh, the artwork looks good.

Cheers SJ


----------



## mckenry (23/5/09)

I'd like to see something like the one above (the helping ugly people) but with a Frank Sinatra head and the slogan 
"I brew it my way"


----------



## peas_and_corn (25/5/09)

I was chatting to my friend at a recent brewday about the shirt design thread and he suggested this (forgive the quick paint job)-


----------



## Supra-Jim (25/5/09)

Nice work, I like it P&C

Cheers SJ


----------



## Screwtop (25/5/09)

The above speaks to Brewing..............but not Homebrewing.

We need to define our hobby..............and then represent how we feel about being homebrewers...on a T shirt.

What do we get a kick out of as homebrewers, what sets us apart as a group as homebrewers, what do we identify with as homebrewers, and what we are proud of as homebrewers.

So what from this list do you want the T shirt to represent????

Good beer
Satisfaction - from making it yourself
Natural
Healthy - No preservatives/chemicals


Go ahead add to the list..............


Screwy


----------



## Supra-Jim (25/5/09)

I like the way your thinking SCrewtop.

I would like it represent Good Beer, plus i also enjoy a hunmorous or tongue in cheek joke.

not really a fan of showing all of the ingredients that go into beer on a t-shirt.

Cheers SJ


----------



## samhighley (25/5/09)

peas_and_corn said:


> I was chatting to my friend at a recent brewday about the shirt design thread and he suggested this (forgive the quick paint job)-



Along these lines.


----------



## wyatt_girth (25/5/09)

Screwtop said:


> View attachment 27437
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This is sort of where I was heading with my bottle shirt idea - I just did a poor job of presenting it. The idea was originally to have a bottle with a hand-written label saying whatever popular phrase or quote that would be recognised by most on AHB


----------



## warrenlw63 (25/5/09)

A play on a movie theme.

Warren -


----------



## jonocarroll (25/5/09)

warrenlw63 said:


> A play on a movie theme.
> 
> Warren -


I dare say that's pitching to an entirely different crowd...


----------



## warrenlw63 (25/5/09)

QuantumBrewer said:


> I dare say that's pitching to an entirely different crowd...



So I could be drawing a "long cone" there? B) 

Warren -


----------



## j1gsaw (25/5/09)

Chappo said:


> A picture of me naked with a pint glass covering my private parts with a the tag line underneath
> "At least the beers sexy?"
> 
> Chappo



oh good lord.. at least the patients in the Pych ward would wear it chappo! LOL :lol:


----------



## Pollux (25/5/09)

Screwtop said:


> The above speaks to Brewing..............but not Homebrewing.
> 
> We need to define our hobby..............and then represent how we feel about being homebrewers...on a T shirt.
> 
> What do we get a kick out of as homebrewers, what sets us apart as a group as homebrewers, what do we identify with as homebrewers, and what we are proud of as homebrewers.



This is what I was thinking too, I'd love something that suggests how our little "hobby" soon turns to obsession. That was the inspiration behind my original suggestion of combining SJ's idea of the circular system on brewing and drinking with a "Craftbrewing: It's not a hobby, it's an obsession" on the back and just the AHB logo on the front.


----------



## Carboy (25/5/09)

Hi Everyone,

Here's my 2 worth. Could be done in either AHB green or black. Black tends to show less brewing stains... LOL 








Cheers
Carboy :icon_cheers:


----------



## Leigh (25/5/09)

I think a combo of sammy/sully and sully



It's MY Beer...​




Reduced 46%

 504 x 441 (13.26K)//​... MY way​simple really​www.aussiehomebrewer.com​
Just need to move the "simple really"...

Says homebrew without saying homebrew, simple design, not snobby "wine club" type (Chappo, you are a Wine club type) and would be a conversation starter... 

But I do think it would look better with a "schooner/pot" glass and a more "standard" plastic fermenter.


----------



## Leigh (25/5/09)

here we go...visually front/back.


----------



## KHB (25/5/09)

I really like that


----------



## Leigh (25/5/09)

...and of course, a version for Katie h34r:


----------



## Cube (25/5/09)

I'm not a fan of all this in your face shirt stuff especially with home brewing AHEM  hand crafting beers. Funny shirts have their place and time, but this is not it. It's a representation and idea that AHB can and will represent. Not a bunch of drunk idiots with a stupid shirt. No offence to those that fit this.

I've purchased hundreds and hundreds of shirts and hats for business and those that get worn are simple, clean and not stupid prints that suit a few simple minded. I am the one that paid for mentioned hundreds and hundreds of shirts/hats so I know what gets worn and what gets worn once as a joke/fun thing/one nighter.

It's important to remember that this shirt/hat/whatever will need to be 'put on' without thinking about it much or at all and worn anywhere easily that calls for less than tux!

My idea is something along the lines of a chest logo ( yet to be decided ) and something like " Hand crafting speciality beers to individual tastes" under it or latest coolness, around the lip of a collar (yeah yeah T shirt forum ) from left to right. This auto-magically excludes mullet wearers -- thank god  NO back prints/logos as this just oozes tacky.

Simple, to the point and covers what hand crafting beer is about and those that see the shirt whom wants to know more will ask.

Then god help them


----------



## jonocarroll (25/5/09)

Cube said:


> Simple, to the point and covers what hand crafting beer is about and those that see the shirt whom wants to know more will ask.


Now, now. Logic seems to have no place in this discussion.

Is it clear yet that my main purpose in this thread is to point out the futility of this entire exercise? It would appear that my previous warnings were only mildly noticed by the people who seem to be taking charge, rather than all the participants, so I'll make it a little clearer...

How about everyone goes out and just buys a funny t-shirt, possibly beer related, then posts a photo. Everyone gets something they like, everyone has a laugh, and this thread finally gets closed. I have a feeling that this is the only way it's actually going to end happily. Sorry, but there is very little connection to AHB in this entire thing. There's a connection to brewing (sort of, mainly) but I'm not convinced that this is working. Honestly, the thing that most people want seems to have been covered in the polo buy.

Feel free to ignore this if you think otherwise.


----------



## lastdrinks (26/5/09)

i haven't had a beer tonight....am i still allowed to purchase one?


----------



## Sully (26/5/09)

Cube said:


> This auto-magically excludes mullet wearers





Well it looks like I'm out then <_<


----------



## Adamt (26/5/09)

QB: Agreed... 15 pages of ideas, after every single one there's an "OH!!! I LOVE IT!!!". I've put my name down on the order list, but like everyone else it's "pending final design".

Who's actually organising this? I've completely forgotten. Whoever is needs to set some dates or this will blow out longer than the glasses saga.


----------



## Supra-Jim (26/5/09)

Cocko is running this show, and i believe the end of May is the last day for submissions. Then a shortlist of popular/acceptable ideas will be released and voting/decisions made from there.

Cheers SJ


----------



## Greg Lawrence (26/5/09)

So far I have been impressed about 80% of the designs and will buy t-shirts & singlets as indicated on other thread.

For me, a t-shirt is about a bit of fun

I want a design with a bit wit or humour.

I dont care if non brewers may not understand it.

I dont care if it takes the piss out of megaswill and megaswill drinkers.

Pictures/words on the front or back or both, doesnt bother me.

If I wanted a plain non-offensive shirt, I would have bought an AHB polo shirt, 

Just mt 2c.



Gregor


----------



## Leigh (26/5/09)

Adamt said:


> QB: Agreed... 15 pages of ideas, after every single one there's an "OH!!! I LOVE IT!!!". I've put my name down on the order list, but like everyone else it's "pending final design".
> 
> Who's actually organising this? I've completely forgotten. Whoever is needs to set some dates or this will blow out longer than the glasses saga.



What shits me about threads like this and recent bulk buy stuff ups is people like you who come along and stir shit, or try to change the set process without reading the thread!

Date is set, process is set...go and have a look.

At least QB has a valid point, that unless you cater for the masses, the fringes will get nothing...although the rest of the country got the point the first time...and the second time, and I'm sure we will still get it the 50th time...

Still don't like it? Good, don't comment!


----------



## Adamt (26/5/09)

Leigh said:


> Date is set, process is set...go and have a look.



Tried looking in the first post of this thread, looked in the Wiki article, looked in the two linked threads in the first post of this thread. Care to point me in the right direction?

Call me a shit stirrer if you want but I'm not one. I'm not trying to derail the buy. I'm trying to put it back on track and clear up a few things. I've seen many bulk buys go down the toilet over bad organisation/shit fighting and as I said I am interested in being a buyer.


----------



## Cocko (26/5/09)

Its all good....

We will take the best and most popular ideas from this thread after the end of this month.

Who will decide the most popular? Ultimately me, but only after re-reading this thread and using a bit of common sense of my own.....

Then we will try and whittle them down! This will be fun :blink: 

I agree this could have been handled similar to the Polo's, as in - this is the print, colour and sizing - who wants one... but it has been a bit of a laugh and some cool ideas have come up... so lets all stop stating the obvious, that an idea isn't gonna come that will be agreed upon by all, never will.

Ideas close Sunday night, 31st May.

Monday sometime, I will put my head down and come out with 6-10 of the most popular as per comments, thoughts and my opinion...


----------



## Leigh (26/5/09)

Well done Cocko. 

I'll keep commenting on the designs in the hope of "influencing" your final decision, then I'll decide if I'm in or out.

Cheers


----------



## Sully (26/5/09)

Maybe when it comes time to poll the ideas, can it be set up with a first and second preference ie you have a first selection and if you dont get the numbers up for that, take the numbers for second preferences and see if that increases numbers. We can do it at the polling booths, why not here? You cant please everyone, but at least you have a better chance of getting something you like. If you really really want a particular design, vote for it as your first and second preference.


----------



## Cocko (26/5/09)

Sully said:


> Maybe when it comes time to poll the ideas, can it be set up with a first and second preference ie you have a first selection and if you dont get the numbers up for that, take the numbers for second preferences and see if that increases numbers. We can do it at the polling booths, why not here? You cant please everyone, but at least you have a better chance of getting something you like. If you really really want a particular design, vote for it as your first and second preference.



Sound like a good idea, I think it will also need a couple of rounds, taking it down to a 'title' fight...


----------



## brettprevans (26/5/09)

lets start a poll just to muddy the waters! A poll I tell you!! or a sub-committee to discuss the possibility of a poll, then a poll to see whether we should have a poll! sorry couldnt help myself

Here here Cocko


----------



## chappo1970 (26/5/09)

Cube said:


> ...This auto-magically excludes mullet wearers -- thank god  NO back prints/logos as this just oozes tacky...


<Rant>
Err... why would that automatically exclude mullet wearing Bogans like myself Cube? Oh I get it we all need to be Metro-sexual now? Wait! Does this mean I should burn all my "Target" jeans? My fake leather sneakers I guess are out now too then? Better put my flannies in the rag bin. While I'm at it sell my Holden and buy a BMW! I guess I should change professions from Tradesman to Lawyer? Just so I can be good enough wear an AHB T-Shirt and be seen in public. FFS what a crock shyte! <_< 
<rant end>


Chappo


----------



## jonocarroll (26/5/09)

Chappo said:


> <Rant>
> Err... why would that automatically exclude mullet wearing Bogans like myself Cube? Oh I get it we all need to be Metro-sexual now? Wait! Does this mean I should burn all my "Target" jeans? My fake leather sneakers I guess are out now too then? Better put my flannies in the rag bin. While I'm at it sell my Holden and buy a BMW! I guess I should change professions from Tradesman to Lawyer? Just so I can be good enough wear an AHB T-Shirt and be seen in public. FFS what a crock shyte! <_<
> <rant end>
> 
> ...


I had to double take to see who wrote that - just to make sure it wasn't me. Chappo, if you and I ever end up talking in person we may actually create a sarcasm black hole... "Ooh, that's real deadly. :unsure: "

I'm glad people agreed with my opinion, but in light of some of the posts that followed, I'll clear this up - I'm not trying to derail a process that may be working. I'm trying to highlight _when_ it isn't working with the intention that it is either abandoned, or repaired. Either way really. I'm glad that it lead to a deadline being named - that's progress.


Has anyone considered a VB logo with AHB instead of VB? Can't be arsed drawing it up myself.


----------



## Asher (26/5/09)

.... Looks kinda similar to a Westcoast Brewers T-Shirt I designed last year for our onslaught at ANHC .....


----------



## peas_and_corn (26/5/09)

Sully said:


> Maybe when it comes time to poll the ideas, can it be set up with a first and second preference ie you have a first selection and if you dont get the numbers up for that, take the numbers for second preferences and see if that increases numbers. We can do it at the polling booths, why not here? You cant please everyone, but at least you have a better chance of getting something you like. If you really really want a particular design, vote for it as your first and second preference.



I'm pretty sure you can set how many votes a person can have in a poll.




QuantumBrewer said:


> I had to double take to see who wrote that - just to make sure it wasn't me. Chappo, if you and I ever end up talking in person we may actually create a sarcasm black hole... "Ooh, that's real deadly. :unsure: "
> 
> I'm glad people agreed with my opinion, but in light of some of the posts that followed, I'll clear this up - I'm not trying to derail a process that may be working. I'm trying to highlight _when_ it isn't working with the intention that it is either abandoned, or repaired. Either way really. I'm glad that it lead to a deadline being named - that's progress.
> 
> ...



You'd be advised to listen to this guy, he knows when something's being derailed or isn't working as well as it could, he's a member of university clubs.


----------



## Leigh (26/5/09)

Cocko said:


> Good call, end of the month - *31st of May* for design suggestions.
> 
> Done.






Cocko said:


> Agreed, all points.
> 
> Ideas will close at the *end of the month*. Then we will whittle down and poll. I will be organising the printing dispatch etc.... so yes, the to be polled designs will be ultimately decided by me...
> 
> ...






Cocko said:


> Its all good....
> 
> We will take the best and most popular ideas from this thread after the end of this month.
> 
> ...




Just wanted to post this so I can find it when the next, ahem, _person_ says there should be a cut off...

Hey Cocko, I'll get in before somebody else, the cutoff is for 2009, right? h34r:


----------



## Adamt (26/5/09)

I've put it in the Wiki article, so it should be *easy to find*, rather than finding the cut off date filed in page 10 of a 16 page thread.


----------



## Cocko (26/5/09)

Adamt said:


> I've put it in the Wiki article, so it should be *easy to find*, rather than finding the cut off date filed in page 10 of a 16 page thread.




Cheers!


----------



## chappo1970 (26/5/09)

QuantumBrewer said:


> ...Chappo, if you and I ever end up talking in person we may actually create a sarcasm black hole... "Ooh, that's real deadly. :unsure: "...



That would give me great pleasure!

Cheers

Chappo


----------



## pokolbinguy (31/5/09)

Last day for designs folks.....bring it on!!!


----------



## pokolbinguy (1/6/09)

So time to do some culling Cocko


----------



## Cocko (1/6/09)

pokolbinguy said:


> So time to do some culling Cocko



Yep, I will get on to it tonight if I get time.... Should have a poll up by the end of the week me thinks!

I might PM ya later if thats cool?


----------



## pokolbinguy (1/6/09)

Cocko said:


> Yep, I will get on to it tonight if I get time.... Should have a poll up by the end of the week me thinks!
> 
> I might PM ya later if thats cool?



No prob, 

More than happy to help out.

Pok


----------



## Cocko (10/6/09)

Sorry guys, the cull is on...

Should have poll up by the end of the weekend!

Damn work interrupting my AHB priorities!  

NB: If you care...


----------



## Cocko (12/6/09)

Ok,

I have culled it down to 12 of the most popular, as per thread, Ideas.

I will make up a graphic for the ones that haven't been done yet... and get the poll on the road.

I have never done a poll, is there any poll masters out there who wanna help?


----------



## pokolbinguy (12/6/09)

Its pretty simple....click add poll...put in the questions and the answers thats about it. everyone ticks a box and thats about it

Maybe put 3 questions. 

1. Favourite.

2. Second favourite

3. third favourite.

Voting then becomes democratic. just a thought.


----------



## peas_and_corn (12/6/09)

You could also have one list of the shirts and give everyone 3 votes for similar effect.


----------



## Cocko (12/6/09)

peas_and_corn said:


> You could also have one list of the shirts and give everyone 3 votes for similar effect.




Cheers Guys, I will do the 3 vote thing over one list as per PnC's suggestion.

I have given up on work for the day, got the images done and should have poll up soon!
:icon_cheers:


----------



## Cocko (12/6/09)

HELP!

I am setting up the poll, no drama's, but how do I restrict to 3 votes each??

I can just tick a multiple choice button, does that max out at 3?


----------



## jonocarroll (12/6/09)

Also keep in mind - giving three lists means people will be able to vote for the same design, 3 times if they so choose. Could play funny buggers with the numbers, and you would have to rank the 1st, 2nd and 3rd choices accordingly.

However, 'top-three' preference means you give equal weight to your top three designs, no first preference.

Just putting that out there, not saying which is better.


----------



## peas_and_corn (12/6/09)

OK, it turns out that you can't set the number of votes per person, it's always set to 10 for some reason (the check box under the poll question box)


----------



## pokolbinguy (12/6/09)

Hmm limited to 10 choices / answers...so that means you might have to cull down to 10 ideas cocko?

"You are allowed 3 questions with 10 choices per question."


----------



## pokolbinguy (12/6/09)

Poll is up folks.

Here

Folks please also make sure you only vote once in each section, and for a different design in each section...the whole Idea is to get preferences...not for people to vote for the same design 3 times otherwise it defeats the purpose.

Pok


----------



## KingPython (12/6/09)

Too late of course but I mentioned this during a talk at work about wine vs beer. Tannin- it's a fault in beer. Not 100% correct but you know.


----------



## Cocko (12/6/09)

pokolbinguy said:


> Poll is up folks.
> 
> Here
> 
> ...



Cheers for ya help mate...

And yeah culled 3, unfortunately one that went: Real beer doesn't come from mexico!


----------



## brettprevans (12/6/09)

umm why does design 10 have a question mark at the end of it. Dont we KNOW beer is better brewwed at home. arent we making an assertion rather than asking a question. Im just asking if its meant to be there or if its a mistake. im not trying to alter the design or suggest a new design.. just want to clarify before i vote


----------



## Cocko (12/6/09)

citymorgue2 said:


> umm why does design 10 have a question mark at the end of it. Dont we KNOW beer is better brewwed at home. arent we making an assertion rather than asking a question. Im just asking if its meant to be there or if its a mistake. im not trying to alter the design or suggest a new design.. just want to clarify before i vote



Sorry, I cut and copied the text.

I will ammend and re post.

So, NO, no question marks!


----------



## pokolbinguy (12/6/09)

Cocko said:


> Cheers for ya help mate...
> 
> And yeah culled 3, unfortunately one that went: Real beer doesn't come from mexico!



Haha damn hey...might have to get my own printed


----------



## pokolbinguy (11/10/09)

Hey Cocko,

Any idea if this T-shirt buy will ever make it off the ground??


----------



## pokolbinguy (16/11/09)

Any movement on this yet Cocko and Who ever else??? 

Its been about a month since the last bump.

Its getting close to xmas and would have loved to get my hands on t-shirts etc by then.

Pok


----------



## Cocko (16/11/09)

pokolbinguy said:


> Any movement on this yet Cocko and Who ever else???
> 
> Its been about a month since the last bump.
> 
> ...



As per poll reply!

Cheers


----------

